
Twitter would like you to read stories before you retweet them - caution
https://www.theverge.com/21286855/twitter-articles-prompt-unread-feature-conversations
======
jka
Twitter already retrieves the content of pages that people link to in most
cases, since they summarize the content in the form of a page preview
(thumbnail, title, etc).

I'd imagine that the reduction in knee-jerk retweeting, and improved
understanding of the news by users when they read articles -- and perhaps
answer a machine-generated question or two about them -- could lead to
significant improvements in discussion quality.

Hopefully Twitter would be able to develop metrics to measure that effect, and
determine how it affects long-term user experience and value (bearing in mind
that short-term engagement might drop a little).

Perhaps it'd be worthwhile always allowing users to skip dialogs like this,
since it's arguable they somewhat inhibit free speech (assuming tweeting a URL
is deemed free speech). Whether the user was informed or not about the content
they posted could be used as a quality signal about the tweet.

------
chanmad29
Wall St might dink them in the near term. But hopefully users get to benefit
an overall better experience with the reduced amplification effects.

